# El Mejor Espresso Robusto Cigar Review - junk



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

dirt cheap cigar. you get what you pay for. thought it'd be a nice smoke for the morning. wrong. don't buy.

Read the full review here: El Mejor Espresso Robusto Cigar Review - junk


----------

